# Golf Hypnosis



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

First I'd like to introduce myself, my name is Brad and I am an avid golfer. I am currently working as a marketing intern for Dr. Gluck who is a Hypnotherapist. I do plan on contributing very often to this site, but I would like to take this time to offer an opportunity. Dr. Gluck specializes in Golf Hypnosis and treats various players currently on the PGA Tour. I cannot release names due to Doctor-Patient confidentiality. Dr. Gluck would like to offer a free 1 hour seminar on how golf hypnosis can drastically improve your game. If you are interested, please feel free to contact me via e-mail or phone. There is no obligation, I just want you guys to try it for yourself. Please don't take this as a means of solicitation.

E-Mail: [email protected]

Phone (office): 212-599-3195

Hit 'Em Straight
Be A Tiger


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll let you get away with this, this time as long as you keep posting on the site too!
welcome again


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry,but I don't believe in that stuff. practice,practice and more practice.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

How about lotto hyptnoisis? You are going to win, you are going to win, Now sit! Kinda curious on what about golf you could hyptnotize someone into doing. anybody know? C/C


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

haha, a lot of it is muscle memory. It might be hard to believe but it does work. We treat current PGA tour pros. But yea practice certainly helps too. But I do work here and he gave me a session for free and it has worked.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Banhouse said:


> haha, a lot of it is muscle memory. It might be hard to believe but it does work. We treat current PGA tour pros. But yea practice certainly helps too. But I do work here and he gave me a session for free and it has worked.


I'm old fashion, if I practice a shot, my swing or work with a coach and through those efforts improve; then I can hold my head up because I did it, yes a coach helped but all he or she did was point out the flaws. it was me that fixed the problem and I believe that is one of the best parts of the game.
Now I put out a lot of BS on the forum, but all of the members here have helped me with the information they share.
and there probaly are some that are interested in what you have to offer. I don't need mental therapy for golf nor steroids or potions, just coffee,water or beer, good friends and being on the golf course. This is just me, so keep the posts coming and keep your head down


----------

